# Japanese Candy



## LogCinco (May 22, 2015)

For those of you operating out of Japan... just, WOW.

No words.


----------



## Totentanz (May 22, 2015)

I have to ask: what exactly were you searching for when that came up?


----------



## RackMaster (May 22, 2015)

Crazy dirty Japanese!  I like it...


----------



## AWP (May 22, 2015)

I'm turning off the Internet. Like, at the source. Nicely done to all involved.


----------



## poison (May 22, 2015)

Haha, wow. Nothing phases them.


----------



## amlove21 (May 22, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm turning off the Internet. Like, at the source. Nicely done to all involved.


Maybe if we hard reset and restart the internet the weird will go away...

Nope, cause Japan.


----------



## x SF med (May 22, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Maybe if we hard reset and restart the internet the weird will go away...
> 
> Nope, cause Japan.



If we hard booted the internet, we'd still have ShadowSpear, right?:wall:


----------



## Raptor (May 22, 2015)

Only in Japan...


----------



## LogCinco (May 22, 2015)

Oh, uh, um... nothing in particular.  I know, totally weird, right?!  (quietly deleting search history)


----------

